# Six ACNL 3DS Themes now in North American Theme Shop!



## Holla (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone! There are now six ACNL 3DS Themes in the North American Theme Shop!  They cost $1.99 each.







Top Left: Timmy and Tommy Nook (The Nooklings' Store Music)
Top Middle: Bulletin Board (1Pm Music)
Top Right: Colorful Pattern (Title Screen Music)

Bottom Left: Mable Able (Able Sisters Music)
Bottom Middle: Sable Able (Able Sisters Music)
Bottom Right: Isabelle at Town Hall (Town Hall Music)

Edit: here's a video of the themes if you want to see how they move and what they sound like (The new ones start right after the Halloween one): 




Which one do you guys think you will be getting? Or which is your favourite?


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Oct 30, 2014)

They are all soo charming, I'm mesmerized by the pink 3DS.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 31, 2014)

They are *beautiful*. Right now, I'm debating whether to get the Timmy and Tommy one or the Bulletin Board.

The bottom screen of the Timmy and Tommy one looks nice, but the top screen is bland. On the other hand, the top screen of the Bulletin Board one looks amazing, but the bottom screen looks  a bit tacky in my opinion. :/ I can't decide!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh my GOSH I was wondering when they'd release these! And now I don't know which one to get. 
I'm stuck between the pattern, Sable, and Isabelle.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2014)

Make. The. Music. Optional.

Or better yet, let me customize it.


----------



## Cou (Oct 31, 2014)

I got the regular Animal Crossing: New Leaf Theme and it's just so nice! I was gonna wait for more since they update like so often or get the halloween theme but the music won me over. I really love the ACNL tune so I actually bought it ><


----------



## Elise (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't decide between the colourful pattern and Sable. I think the Sable one is so cute and I love the pink but I love the New Leaf music so much better. I almost wish they hadn't given us so many options but I know why they did! I can see myself, and probably others, buying 2 or more themes because it's so hard to pick just one! Smart move Nintendo but why must you take so much of my money lately?


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 31, 2014)

Eeek! I have been waiting for a cute ACNL theme for my 3DS.. even though I feel like I should get a Zelda once, since I have the golden XL. Ah well, New Leaf has won my heart :3 

Now, _actually choosing one_ is going to be a hard decision.


----------



## cinny (Oct 31, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Make. The. Music. Optional.
> 
> Or better yet, let me customize it.



Agreed ^

I got the bulletin board for my niece since she really loves the music from 1 PM.


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm still debating about which one to get... The bulletin Board or the Colorful Pattern... Hmm.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the Bulletin Board one, I think its pretty cool


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2014)

Added a nice video to help those decide which one they want.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 1, 2014)

Holla said:


> Added a nice video to help those decide which one they want.



Oh, thank you so much for the video! It will definitely help me in making my decision...


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Oh, thank you so much for the video! It will definitely help me in making my decision...



No problem! I was stuck between two different themes and finding this video really helped me decide which one I liked better!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 1, 2014)

I really like the bulletin board one. And the Colorful one.

But Isabelle is so cute and her theme is adoooorable.

And I love Sable just for being Sable.

I'm so glad I already got the LoZ: A Link Between Worlds one, I'd never be able to pick just one of these, haha.


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the bulletin board theme and love it 
The halloween one is tempting too, what I don't like about the others are the music choices ...


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know which one to choose!
They are so cute, I want them all ;A:


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 2, 2014)

I have finally decided! I'm going to get the Bulletin Board one. ^_^

I love the music and the way it looks _so_ much!


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm really loving the bulletin board one! I think this just helped me decide that I should buy it. I love the music, too. I hate the regular background sound effects of the home screen, the music alone is enough to make my buy that theme.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 3, 2014)

There actually really creepy...

I don't like the way they blink as you move or scribble something and just stare at you


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2014)

I got the Halloween one a bit before these came out. It plays the Halloween event music and makes Jack's poof noise when you select something. Out of these ones, I like the bulletin board the best, but I prefer ones with more details. I like fancy drawings everywhere.


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 3, 2014)

I need to get these when my 3ds is working again.


----------



## Tao (Nov 3, 2014)

I want the Isabelle town hall one D:


These probably aren't even available in Europe yet (we haven't really got any themes since release), but my 'real internet' is down for the time being and my 3DS won't connect to my wireless dongle anyway...So at least I'm not missing out :3


----------



## Marisska (Nov 4, 2014)

Tao said:


> I want the Isabelle town hall one D:
> 
> 
> These probably aren't even available in Europe yet (we haven't really got any themes since release), but my 'real internet' is down for the time being and my 3DS won't connect to my wireless dongle anyway...So at least I'm not missing out :3


Yes they are, I believe all 6 themes. I just got the bulletin board one


----------

